# AVRI 62 - $1.8k - Lollar Blonde pups + SS frets [Toronto]



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Now 1799


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Is something wrong with this guitar? The guy has like 10 listing of the guitar.. seems super fishy.

I’m after one of these guitar but this just seems off


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm no expert, but the bigger finish chips might detract from the value, and it says gigbag not a hard case.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps he’s desperate after spending money on Christmas gifts.....he’s on Kijiji....so do as others do on Kijiji...LOWBALL HIM!!!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> I'm no expert, but the bigger finish chips might detract from the value, and it says gigbag not a hard case.


But he said it plays like butter....that's gotta be worth a premium of at least $300? Although he didn't mention that it had extra mojo.....tough call.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe this strat is owned by a GC forum member?!
Fwiw


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Typical GC members,shoot your mouths off before asking relavent questions.
By the way, this is a Kijiji Alert page, not roast them,you can do that on WTF Kjiji.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anthony88 said:


> Is something wrong with this guitar? The guy has like 10 listing of the guitar.. seems super fishy.
> 
> I’m after one of these guitar but this just seems off


Instead of taking to the forum, why don’t you a) use the Kijiji chat feature to establish some communication, and b) go have a look at it, if you’re truly serious about dropping 1800 on a guitar. 
I realize these are “out there” ideas, and not for everyone 🙄


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

numb41 said:


> Instead of taking to the forum, why don’t you a) use the Kijiji chat feature to establish some communication, and b) go have a look at it, if you’re truly serious about dropping 1800 on a guitar.
> I realize these are “out there” ideas, and not for everyone 🙄


hey man I apologize if I came across as a ass, I just use this forum and everyone’s knowledge to help figure this kind of stuff out.

I’ve bought and sold hundreds of item from kijiji, and the one thing i never do is trust what people say on there… all the untrustworthy people make it tough to just talk and believe what they say.. hence why a forum like this exists.

wasn’t meant as a roast, legitimately asking what other people thought


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not my guitar. I just thought, you’re in Milton(?), guitar is in London. Make a plan to see the guitar. That will probably answer a lot of your questions, wouldn’t it?


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

numb41 said:


> Not my guitar. I just thought, you’re in Milton(?), guitar is in London. Make a plan to see the guitar. That will probably answer a lot of your questions, wouldn’t it?


yeah true, although London is quite a drive to see a guitar that I’m not sure about. I’m also not super qualified to spot a fake on the spot. And of course living in 2022, you have to be EXTREMELY careful where and who you meet up with. 

Anyway I found my guitar now, hope this guy sells his guitar safe and sound 👍


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out how I'm supposed to tell from a kijiji ad that a GC member owns a guitar


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And BTW, I didn’t really see anyone shitting on the guitar or the seller. It was originally posted because it _was_ a “kijiji deal”. Many figured it would have sold quicker and were wondering if anyone spotted something that may affect the value/saleability.

We’ve all come on here before asking for input from people much smarter than ourselves. Especially when it comes to Fenders where it’s _soooo_ easy for parts to have been changed.

And as far as “go see it in person”, this section is to alert people of deals that may be outside their geographic area. I know that I’ve posted several kijiji ads that GC members from another province have wound up buying. I’ve even picked up and shipped a few.


----------

